# Mamasita



## hardball

Hola, me llamo Tomas.  Mi habla espanol un poco.  Mi aprendar espanol en el esquela.  Pregunta par favor?

Mamasita---Is it a compliment to call a woman that or is it deragatory?  I was taught that it meant sexy vulumptous woman.


----------



## Soledad Medina

I'm Cuban and it sounds vulgar to me.  There are many sweet words to call a woman ... your  options are endless.  In my opinion, this won't be a good choice.
SM


----------



## Bilma

In Mexico it is vulgar too.


----------



## vince

btw

Mi = my
Yo = I (and it is often optional)

In the present tense verbs end with "o" when you are talking about yourself. Me llamo, Yo hablo, Yo aprendo


----------



## kate

En Colombia suena coloquial.. para nosotros no es vulgar.. bueno, tambien  depende del tono en que se diga.  Pero en general no es vulgar.


----------



## MSanchezC

If you allow me, I want to make some corrections:

Hola, me llamo Tomas. *YO *habl*o* *poco *espa*ñ*ol. Aprend*í* espa*ñ*ol en *la* es*cu*ela. *Tengo una *pregunta *por *favor?

Mamasita (mamacita)---Is it a compliment to call a woman that or is it deragatory? I was taught that it meant sexy vulumptous woman.

In Mexico, is definitely derogatory and vulgar, and also means that a woman is voluptuous and sexy.


----------



## Cereth

Hello Hardball!

well i don´t consider mamacita as vulgar, but if you say "mamacita" to a girl you´ll sound cheap...like a man with lack of class...
So i don´t recommend you to say such word, is not offensive, is not a bad word but there are a lot of better ones 

by the way "papacito" -daddy- is the word use for men is not vulgar either and sounds less "cheap" than mamacita, but personally i don´t like to say it


----------



## Juliomelecio

En Vzla la palabra no es vulgar, se puede decir abiertamente, pero tampoco es una palabra cortés, cuando se le da un piropo a una dama.
Saludos.


----------



## hardball

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> I'm Cuban and it sounds vulgar to me. There are many sweet words to call a woman ... your options are endless. In my opinion, this won't be a good choice.
> SM


Por Favor, give me a few of those words.


----------



## hardball

vince said:
			
		

> btw
> 
> Mi = my
> Yo = I (and it is often optional)
> 
> In the present tense verbs end with "o" when you are talking about yourself. Me llamo, Yo hablo, Yo aprendo


Gracias Senor


----------



## hardball

kate said:
			
		

> En Colombia suena coloquial.. para nosotros no es vulgar.. bueno, tambien depende del tono en que se diga. Pero en general no es vulgar.


Somebody help with this--it sounds like he is saying it is not vulgar in colombia.


----------



## hardball

MSanchezC said:
			
		

> If you allow me, I want to make some corrections:
> 
> Hola, me llamo Tomas. *YO *habl*o* *poco *espa*ñ*ol. Aprend*í* espa*ñ*ol en *la* es*cu*ela. *Tengo una *pregunta *por *favor?
> 
> Mamasita (mamacita)---Is it a compliment to call a woman that or is it deragatory? I was taught that it meant sexy vulumptous woman.
> 
> In Mexico, is definitely derogatory and vulgar, and also means that a woman is voluptuous and sexy.


Thanks for the corrections, I will try and remember them.  How can this word be derogatory and vulgar yet voluptuos and sexy??


----------



## hardball

Cereth said:
			
		

> Hello Hardball!
> 
> well i don´t consider mamacita as vulgar, but if you say "mamacita" to a girl you´ll sound cheap...like a man with lack of class...
> So i don´t recommend you to say such word, is not offensive, is not a bad word but there are a lot of better ones
> 
> by the way "papacito" -daddy- is the word use for men is not vulgar either and sounds less "cheap" than mamacita, but personally i don´t like to say it


 Could it be coloquial?  My instructor was from  Venuzeula South America, maybe it is a compliment there?


----------



## Gabino

Polite:
Linda, belleza tropical, Bebé, flaquita, negrita

Rude:
mami rica, cosita rica, hembrononón


----------



## typicalst

To make a long story short, it would be like calling a woman "pretty mama". Remember Johnny Bravo?


----------



## hardball

typicalst said:
			
		

> To make a long story short, it would be like calling a woman "pretty mama". Remember Johnny Bravo?


Then why is that vulgar?


----------



## skatoulitsa

hardball said:
			
		

> Somebody help with this--it sounds like he is saying it is not vulgar in colombia.



She said that it's not vulgar in Colombia, but it also depends on the tone.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hardball, you have asked me to give you a few of those words.

First of all, there are some words you can use when you are introduced to a nice girl you like and you're still not very close:
linda, preciosa, muñeca, princesa, etc.

There are other words to be used only when you love that girl and she loves you back:
mi vida, mi cielo, mi amor, mi tesoro, and -of course- you can also use linda, preciosa, muñeca, princesa.  

But remember that every Spanish speaking country has different preferences.  I have tried to give you words that can be used in all of them because they are sweet and tender, not vulgar like "mamacita".

Best regards
Soledad


----------



## Ani85

Hardball, 

From Argentina, Soledad gives you some good words to used!

My advice, as many others already told you, never...and really...never use mamacita with a girl! It's vulgar and as typicalst said you will end like Jonhy Bravo!! And is not and ending you will want!!

But I think this always depends on the girl and maybe the country... For example here Argentinians are very complicated...I my advice avoid this words...start the conversation asking "how are you?" and noy with a "how cute you are"... understand what i mean?


----------



## danielfranco

Ahhhh... Thanks guys, for reminding me of Johnny Bravo. And I. R. Babboon. And Cow and Chicken. When my children were little they enjoyed those cartoons because they were loud, but I loved them because they were cheeky!
So, yeah, "mamacita" is cheeky. Not quite vulgar, but definitely next door to it. It's pretty much down there with "sweetcheeks", or telling girls about the party-in-my-pants-and-you're-invited thingy. Not quite high society material, right?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Ani, I'm glad you like those words suggested by me.  By the way, your advices are excellent!!!  
Un saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## pepita78

In Chile it implies sexual intentions, like anything else though.

In Perù this meaning is more relaxed. A girl friend of  mine is used to call me mamasita. The first time it sounded weird to me...


----------



## Ani85

Thanks Soledad!!!

Jaja, poor hardball..Please, do not get closed to a girl and called her mamasita!  (joking, dont get mad with me!)

If hardball or anyone else wants to get a lady...ask first! Forget the mamasita! Jajaja


----------



## hardball

Ani85 said:
			
		

> Hardball,
> 
> From Argentina, Soledad gives you some good words to used!
> 
> My advice, as many others already told you, never...and really...never use mamacita with a girl! It's vulgar and as typicalst said you will end like Jonhy Bravo!! And is not and ending you will want!!
> 
> But I think this always depends on the girl and maybe the country... For example here Argentinians are very complicated...I my advice avoid this words...start the conversation asking "how are you?" and noy with a "how cute you are"... understand what i mean?


Yes that is very helpful. Part of my confusion is that I do not know who Johnny Bravo is.  From what you are saying Johnny Bravo got in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Ani85

Hardball,

Johny Bravo its an american cartoon, very funny 

Basically, he is a man who thinks he is perfect, beatiful, irresistible, and that he has everything that women wants. But everytime he wants to approach a lady, he does it very badly and sometimes he ends in some sort of problem, or at a hospital!! 

Does this helps?  You have to watch some episode!!


----------



## danielfranco

Ani85 said:
			
		

> Hardball,
> 
> Johny Bravo its an american cartoon, very funny
> 
> Basically, he is a man who thinks he is perfect, beatiful, irresistible, and that he has everything that women wants. But everytime he wants to approach a lady, he does it very badly and sometimes he ends in some sort of problem, or at a hospital!!
> 
> Does this helps?  You have to watch some episode!!



But he actually is good-looking, muscular, with a pompadour hair-do and dark ray-ban glasses ("shades"). His main problem is that he acts like Elvis Presley ("thank you very much, m'am") and comes over way too strong. Also, he is rather dim-witted.
Girls do not dig him.
Little girls actually take advantage of him.

That's the image of a guy that wants to go around saying "mamacita".

Laters!


----------



## Ani85

That's Jonhy Bravo!!! Thanks Danielfranco...

and, What's the meaning of dim-witted??

Byes


----------



## danielfranco

It's a (probably) incorrect way to make a verb from the noun "dimwit": dim, as in not sharp nor bright, and wit, as in smart or fast-thinking.
Just like Mr Bravo.
Or me


----------



## Ani85

Jajaja..thanks!


----------



## juramaca

In Mexico we have a group of people that nobody likes: Los nacos.

'Mamacita' is an expression use by 'Nosotros los nacos' that conveys admiration to a very attractive lady. 

Nacas (female of the Naco variety) find it to be a compliment.

Non-Nacas (females of the other variety of Mexicans) find the espression 'mamacita' vulgar, ill-intentined, overt and openly-stalking, sexual harassing. Or somthing like that.

A Naca will say thank you, and mean it. 

The other variety of Mexican lady may: dislike you, slap you, never talk to you again, ignore you for the rest of your life, pay a hit man to fit you with concrete boots, or call his brother to rearange your face; or she may say thank you, not meaning but the opposite of thanks.


--------------------------------------

Yo solo se que no he cenado.


----------



## jazlynn711

johnny bravo is the star of a cartoon... where most of the humor comes from him trying to get with girls and miserably failing.. by starting conversations with "hey, pretty mama" and stuff like that!


----------



## hardball

Ani85 said:
			
		

> Hardball,
> 
> Johny Bravo its an american cartoon, very funny
> 
> Basically, he is a man who thinks he is perfect, beatiful, irresistible, and that he has everything that women wants. But everytime he wants to approach a lady, he does it very badly and sometimes he ends in some sort of problem, or at a hospital!!
> 
> Does this helps? You have to watch some episode!!


Thanks, sounds like a very funny show.


----------



## Paul Newman

I think that "MAMACITA" means "MILF". I hope this can help you.

Cheers


----------



## peaches2002

Holo todo,

Yo tienes un pregunta. ( Correct me if this is wrong please )

I am american, and a guy I am seeing calls me mamcita.  I think nothing of it because it sounds cute, and I've heard other guys call girls that before.  Is it kinda slang?? I am young, so would it be the eqivalent of an american guy calling me "his boo," "baby girl?" I'm confused.  Should I not want him to be calling me this?


----------



## hardball

peaches2002 said:


> Holo todo,
> 
> Yo tienes un pregunta. ( Correct me if this is wrong please )
> 
> I am american, and a guy I am seeing calls me mamcita. I think nothing of it because it sounds cute, and I've heard other guys call girls that before. Is it kinda slang?? I am young, so would it be the eqivalent of an american guy calling me "his boo," "baby girl?" I'm confused. Should I not want him to be calling me this?


From what you describe I would say that your friend is calling you that in an Affectionate way.  However, it can be used in a negative conotation also, Especially in different cultures.  For example, ceratain parts of South America and Spain consider that word a no no with extremely negative conotations.


----------



## gotitadeleche

peaches2002 said:


> Holo todo,
> 
> Yo tienes un pregunta. ( Correct me if this is wrong please )
> 
> I am american, and a guy I am seeing calls me mamcita.  I think nothing of it because it sounds cute, and I've heard other guys call girls that before.  Is it kinda slang?? I am young, so would it be the eqivalent of an american guy calling me "his boo," "baby girl?" I'm confused.  Should I not want him to be calling me this?



Yo tienes tengo una pregunta.


----------



## peaches2002

Muchas Gracias


----------



## hardball

peaches2002 said:


> Muchas Gracias


De Nada.  Also, you can go back and review what was written in this thread.  It was some good stuff.


----------

